# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Fishing >  survival fishing ? ? ? ?

## gan1

Hi everyone,  My name is Stuart and i live in the UK. Im looking for abit of info from the states.  Im in the process of designing a new hand held survival fishing rig, cant give to many details due to patent sorry, but it fits in the palm of your hand and easily into any pocket or pouch and is a reel, two and half foot rod, and tackle, flies, lures, hooks, weights,flint firestarter,float etc, needs no assembling in camo design.  And am just looking for feed back on how people think it may go down in the US, plus the names of popular US company brands that already sell any useful survival gear, thank you for any of your thoughts and info.

----------


## klickitat

In a survival situation, watching a pole is a waste of time. Fishing is something that should be done on it's own while you are doing other things. Instead of "fishing" think of fish trapping or snaring.

I actually have 6 yo-yo reals. These are spring loaded reals that can be set and when a fish hits the bait, the real is released and automatically sets the hook.  These are a force multiplier. In a large body of water where I have access to much of the water, I like to use a trot line. 

If this is something you are looking for marketing ideas on it, then I would look up "RONCO pocket fisherman"

----------


## Rick

Seriously? You are looking for input on a device that you can't even adequately describe? A picture would certainly help us understand what it looks like. Open face? Closed face? 

Names of companies that sell useful survival gear. You want them numerically or alphabetically. 

How old are you?

----------


## gan1

Understand what your saying,website on the way, when your spending alot of cash on US patents u,d understand, was just enquiring on a general basis and trying to get real life information from the general public whos thoughts are the most important.  And as for brand/companies names only so much internet and market figures from the UK can tell about who people see as the better names on the shelf, thank you for comments anyway.

----------


## Justin Case

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## shooter_250

http://www.amazon.com/World-Smallest.../dp/B000OGEEAC

----------


## Winnie

Justin, you beat me to it! There's something very similar already available over here in the UK. The only difference would be the added extras and perhaps the camo colour.

----------


## gan1

Thanks for replies again, the pocket fishman is the closes design i have seen on the market and got myself one via the net it works but i thought very bulky and no matter how hard i tried couldnt get it i my rucksack pocket.  Is this kind of design ( pocket fisherman ) useful or are snares and traps and freelines more then adequate ?

----------


## gan1

Thanks winnie, to what product do you refer to ? ?

----------


## Justin Case

I have caught a lot of fish with my pocket fisherman, Went up into the mountains once on horseback,  Used it every day.  It fit well in my pack also.

----------


## crashdive123

> Hi everyone,  My name is Stuart and i live in the UK. Im looking for abit of info from the states.  Im in the process of designing a new hand held survival fishing rig, cant give to many details due to patent sorry, but it fits in the palm of your hand and easily into any pocket or pouch and is a reel, two and half foot rod, and tackle, flies, lures, hooks, weights,flint firestarter,float etc, needs no assembling in camo design.  And am just looking for feed back on how people think it may go down in the US, plus the names of popular US company brands that already sell any useful survival gear, thank you for any of your thoughts and info.


I've got the perfect feedback on how it will be received in the United States.  Perfect I tell ya!  Unfortunately I cannot give out that information due to trade restrictions between the US and UK.

Seriously?  You want us to tell you how we think a product, that you refuse to give out any detailed information, will be received in US markets?  Better re-think your marketing strategy.

If you want some real, honest feedback - send 10 of them to various forum members and let them post their reviews here.

----------


## Winnie

> Thanks winnie, to what product do you refer to ? ?


One of these..

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Poachers-Pen...d_sim_sbs_sg_7

There are loads of variations, at different prices.

----------


## Justin Case

> One of these..
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Poachers-Pen...d_sim_sbs_sg_7
> 
> There are loads of variations, at different prices.


"Poachers Pen" ?  lol

----------


## beetlejuicex3

Spring loaded snares and fish traps are illegal just about everywhere in the US as far as I know.  For a survival situation it wouldn't matter and snares work while you do something else.  

That being said I think there is a market for a compact, light weight and functional fishing rod for hiking, camping, daytrips, etc.  Especially if the price-point is right.  If it's super cheap I bet folks would put it in their survival kits.

----------


## DOGMAN

why do you need a camo fishing rod?  If you set it down in tall grass you might not find it...

----------


## Justin Case

> why do you need a camo fishing rod?  If you set it down in tall grass you might not find it...


H haha,,   good point !!

----------


## gan1

Thanks for feed back greenbeetle. And good point dogman lol i have plans for a more brighter coloured ocean model for liferafts etc, maybe they should all be more visable, thanks again.

----------


## gan1

> I've got the perfect feedback on how it will be received in the United States.  Perfect I tell ya!  Unfortunately I cannot give out that information due to trade restrictions between the US and UK.
> 
> Seriously?  You want us to tell you how we think a product, that you refuse to give out any detailed information, will be received in US markets?  Better re-think your marketing strategy.
> 
> If you want some real, honest feedback - send 10 of them to various forum members and let them post their reviews here.


Thank you for your comments. When and if i decided to enter the US market with this product and its protected !  I would send u one for your views. As ive said i im looking for feedback on the concept from more experienced outdoor enthusiasts.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

Be sure to make it from cheap plastic. I think it is the prefered material of the demographic you are looking to sucker.

----------


## hunter63

> One of these..
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Poachers-Pen...d_sim_sbs_sg_7
> 
> There are loads of variations, at different prices.


Now that is just plain "Cool", but not 25lbs cool..........

How about $5 at a yard sale? :


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Winnie

That'd do H! And yup it's not £25 cool!

----------


## Winter

A net based fish trap wins, easy to carry and use.

----------


## NCO

The thing with a reel and telescopic stuff is that they mean more moving parts, and  moving parts mean stuff broken. Best survival fishing gear that comes in ind would be a long line with 3 to 5 hooks on it...

----------


## Wise Old Owl

Alright Gan after they have all put their humor on, something I do all the time, I will tell you that the brits disowned me and changed the rules many years ago, Here in the US market we are inundated with cheap survival kits and products. We have 1000 foot isles of nutty garbage for fishing that doesn't sell. Kmart, Walmart, Gander Hill, Dick Sporting Goods. etc..

You could have the best fishing device on earth... it would take adoption in order to get sales. What? So we are clear it would take a 1/2 hour infomercial or a famous bass fisherman on the Outdoor network to promote it. You would need people here in the us  to promote it. It just won't get the attention or discovery to sell here, hense the picture of Ron Popeil, (above) one of the few self promoting people of our time.

----------


## Rick

> Ron Popeil, (above) one of the few self promoting people of our time.


Not just self promoting but the be all end all of self promotion. The king of self promotion. The man that invented self promotion. He was what Billy Mays hoped to be when he grew up. You know you've made it to the top when Weird Al Yankovic names a song after you. Be still my beating heart.

----------


## Wise Old Owl

didn't know you were still up and about...  No I looked at the body of the posts and nobody gave Stuart a break... I thought that was rude as a whole, and honesty I would have done the same, but I have been there, I am currently working on a new stain or paint for Ceder and I did not want to crush his opportunity, but he is going to need a lot of help.

----------


## Rick

If his approach had been different then he probably would have received some decent answers. 1. He obviously showed up here just to help himself with his project. 2. He offered nearly no information but wanted input and 3. Didn't bother to answer any of the questions that were posed to him other than some blarney about patents. Folks on here don't mind helping at all but you have to give them something to work with.

----------


## Wise Old Owl

And Rick I agree with you. And you need to know that is exactly why Americans and Brits are different, If you watched the BP CEO on tv and there was the constant commentary of arrogance, from the inquisitors, the world watch a nation make issues about nothing. The Brits still do not answer to anyone. He and his peers do not know how to answer or project a need for information.  The Americans are still concidered a nieve outpost of the brits. Even today what you can call July 4th happy independence day - the brits call it happy insurection day.- they don't care.

stuff happens.
dosn't make it right.

----------


## gan1

Thanks for replies guys, and sorry if i came across wrong at the start just posted it quickly could of phrased it better. Thanks for info on the self promoting side and alittle on how things work over there. Ive been away with no internet access so have been unable to reply for the last week. And will post more info as soon as pos to give people better idea, my timing to start asking questions was wrong.  And we aint all bad, brits i mean lol ,  Thanks again.

----------


## Runs With Beer

> Now that is just plain "Cool", but not 25lbs cool..........
> 
> How about $5 at a yard sale? :
> 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


I think that would work just fine.

----------

